# Are supplements a waste of money?



## muppy (May 2, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to training but i'm serious about getting it right and seeing results. I've been reading around and it seems opinions are divided on supplements. I've just started taking creatine, designer whey and met rx meal replacements. I'm wondering if they are worth the money or just a marketing scam. I'm trying to sort out my nutrition but can't get all the meals in so I guessed supplements would help. 
What does everyone think? 
 Thanks


----------



## LAM (May 2, 2004)

supplements can aid in weight loss and weight gain but they must be used in conjuction with a sound diet and regular training regimine.  

there are many bogus supps out on the market.  typically if it looks to good to be true, it is...


----------



## Mudge (May 2, 2004)

Supplements have a purpose, some may not work at all.

A meal replacement is obviously a meal replacement, it will have protein carbs and some fats, so obviously that is a product that serves a purpose. I dont need MRPs because I have a job where I can eat food pretty much anytime I want.

Creatine doesn't do jack for me, I've tried several products including Swole V2.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 2, 2004)

Some supplements are all hype and do nothing. IMO the only supplements worth taking are supplements that your body actually needs that you don't get enough of from a regular diet. I.E. Protein/glutamine/EFA/Flaxseed oil. There are some other supplements that help with liver function like milk thistle, and there is saw palmetto that is good for prostate health. These are optional type supplements but they are worth taking. They are not something you will notice an gains from, but may help your body cope with other supplement use, and heavy training. Most PH's are junk. M1T, MethylD, and other 1 test products seem to work with most people to add muscle. Basically if I were you I would work on perfecting your diet. That is where your gains are going to come from.


----------



## nR_Kris (May 2, 2004)

Creatine works ,at least for me, it gives strenght,resistence,and size (SAN V12) packed size in my chest, shoulders and gave me 1/2 in my bis in less than a  month , but  now that im cutting (stopped taking creatine and changed diet) i lost all what ive gained  and went back to were i was, so if u want real muscle or just water muscle u choose


----------



## LAM (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Supplements have a purpose, some may not work at all.
> 
> A meal replacement is obviously a meal replacement, it will have protein carbs and some fats, so obviously that is a product that serves a purpose. I dont need MRPs because I have a job where I can eat food pretty much anytime I want.
> ...



Mudge...try these


http://www.vitalstate.com/html/products.aspx?html=RussianRed-Creatine-Main


----------



## muppy (May 2, 2004)

So do you think that the creatine is just adding water hence adding size? I don't mean to sound dense its just this is all new to me When I was in GNC a woman was having a go at the shop assistant for selling creatine to me as she was saying its not good for women as it just bloats them. But the guy said I should just lower doseage and the benfits should outweigh the cons.
 Thanks everyone for replying, it really is helpful.


----------



## ah1 (May 3, 2004)

Creatine causes water retention inside the muscle cell. Good water retention. Desirable water retention. Creatine DOES NOT cause water retention under the skin. You want water retention inside the muscle at all times. You want to increase the fluid holding capacity of the muscle cell. This is what creatine does and this is a major physiological pathway to how creatine works to increase muscle size and strength.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

Yes. No. Yes. No. Yes. No.

I can't decide


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 3, 2004)

most supplements are a complete waste of money.  a cheap protein seems to be common as a meal   replacement but the rest of the stuff is just hype.  there will be hundreds of posts about how such and such works for him or her and that you should at least give it a try.  waste of money and time and effort.   
most will mean well and have the best of intentions in telling you of their experience just as i am telling you that its a crock.  Then there are some that are rather shameless in their particular product promotion.   it is probably not the best place to seek unbiased info: coming onto a bodybuilding board to ask that question where known hucksters and shills lurk, ready to pounce on the unknowing but hopeful and inquisitive 

good luck.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 3, 2004)

I agree with most things being a WASTE of $$$.

Nutritional supplements have a purpose if your diet is lacking...such as whey, MRPs, and EFAs.  Other than that the only thing I would recommend is ECA, BCAAs, and glutamine...all 3 ONLY when cutting though.

That's basically it.


----------



## SuperGlu (May 4, 2004)

How much are you spending a week on groceries?  If you are trying to bulk, the bill should be a minimum of 125.00, assuming you are buying organic whole foods and meats (venison, buffalo, grass fed beef, fish, etc).   If you still have any money left after groceries buy a BCAA/Glutamine mix (ICE is a good one) for use pre and during workout, some creatine, a potent multivitamin and  EFA's.  That should get you started for the next 6 months.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_I believe in food but some supplements are very good (creatine,glutamine, garlic, whey ...) _


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

let's not forget a basic multi-vitamin/mineral supplement, that is the most important one of all!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> let's not forget a basic multi-vitamin/mineral supplement, that is the most important one of all!



This is probably true for most people since they don't get everything they need from food. I don't take a V&M sup because I think I am getting all that I need from my food and other sups. To each their own.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_I think it is impossible to get everyday all the right micronutrients just from food. _


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

well I am sure there is probably something I could use that I am not getting, but I think I have all the basics covered. I eat 5 solid meals a day plus two of my signature protein shakes.


----------



## muppy (May 6, 2004)

I'm taking multi vitamin and using meal reps when I can't get a meal in (or rather than eating junk) I'm taking whey protein after training and at nights and if i don't eat my amount in food. I must confess I find preparing and eating the right amounts and types of food difficult. I guess I've got to try harder. I dosen't help that my diet used to be dreadful before i started training, I'd happily eat chocolate instead of meals. I also don't like feeling full even a tiny bit so I guess i find shakes easier.
 The creatine I'm still curious about. I'm taking a teaspoon a day at least and I haven't bloated too much. I know some people say its a no no for women. Any opinions on that?


----------

